# AutoSleeper crockery



## stellabob (Jun 18, 2009)

Have just broken the cereal bowl in our 1995 AutoSleeper Executive. I think it is the Tulip pattern. Has anyone got one we could purchase or do you know where we could get one please. Stellabob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I presume you've tried Autosleepers . . . but it won't be cheap as it's a special pattern I think. :? 

I'm sure someone got an almost perfect match elsewhere, but can't recall the details. :roll:

Dave


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi stellabob
I saw a set in a charity shop in Newent Glos about a week ago,they are made by Bilton and you will see quite a lot in charity shops so have a look in them.
I will ring the shop in the morning for you as I have the same set in my camper and also have a few spare bits of them.They only wanted £5 for about 30 pieces.

Wyn.


----------



## stellabob (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for replying. Will look out for it in carboots I think. Regards


----------



## stellabob (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for offering to phone charity shop. Will also look in our local ones now that you have given me the idea. Regards


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Rang them this morning and they have been sold,
Charity shops are a good source as I have found lots of Bilton in them and I have spare cups plates etc but no bowls.
Good luck

Wyn


----------



## stellabob (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Win, Many thanks for trying. Regards Stella


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Wyn;
Small world, my Mum helps out in a charity shop in Newent; it's where I grew up.
Are you a 'local' or were you a tourist there ?!


----------



## stellabob (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Have visited a friend who had six cereal bowls so am now up to date with my set. Regards


----------

